
Deploying a TypeScript and Node AWS Lambda Function with Serverless - gregorymichael
https://blog.shovonhasan.com/deploying-a-typescript-node-aws-lambda-function-with-serverless/
======
fefb
Cool article. I am trying to learning AWS Lambda, it will help to build
something .

Thanks for sharing.

